
Philip Greenspun – Republicans could win in Nov with universal health insurance? - giardini
https://philip.greenspun.com/blog/2020/07/16/republicans-could-win-in-november-if-they-gave-americans-universal-health-insurance/
======
ravitation
This blog post (and most of the blog itself) is completely absurd (and largely
enormously uninteresting).

I found the ending of this specific post particularly meritless. The Norton
Sound Regional Hospital and Quyanna Care Center was built with funding from
the Indian Health Service, not Medicare or Medicaid. It's also only an 18-bed
hospital, and is located in what is largely a medical desert and serves a
diverse population of nearly 10,000. None of that sounds worthy of ridicule to
me, in fact this seems quite remarkable (despite the fact that the hospital
seems understaffed).

------
watertom
ROFL

The republicans are going out of their way to convince people that they can’t
trust the medical system or doctors, and healthcare is unnecessary.

------
avmich
> Readers: What do you think? Could Trump and the Republicans take most of the
> wind out of the Democrats’ sails with one big health care hand-out?

Can Republicans turn around and manage to do this handout before the
elections? That would be pretty fast for them, given their recent record.

> (of course, all of the money for this would just come from taxpayers
> themselves, but somehow Americans never seem to consider that they will
> ultimately have to work for whatever the government “gives’ them)

No, not all the money. Ever heard about economy of scale? If you and I and
everybody else are building a nuclear umbrella against ICBMs, we'll likely to
spend a lot more than if we group resources together. That grouping of
resources is called "government".

> Bonus pictures of the house that Medicaid and Medicare built, in Nome,
> Alaska, from September 2019. This single building is likely worth more than
> all of the rest of the houses and commercial real estate in the city.

Surely it would be better to build in downtown San Francisco :) easily
remaining "not the most expensive building", while spending likely much more?

